# Litespeed Teramo



## allensbk (Feb 2, 2007)

Just bought a used 04 litespeed teramo frame, was this a good year for litespeed frames.will I see a differance in the ride compared to a older steel frame??


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

allensbk said:


> Just bought a used 04 litespeed teramo frame, was this a good year for litespeed frames.will I see a differance in the ride compared to a older steel frame??


I believe you posted in some of the other forums? If this is you, $600 for the frame was a good deal. A 2006 frame is going for around $1695. Now to your question, 2004 was like any other year for Litespeed, just fine. The Teramo is a compact 3Al-2.5V tubeset, super light and nimble. Compared to a steel frame, IMHO, it will be lighter, never rust, last indefinitely, and offer just as a compliant ride. It's a perfect frame for just about anything, but loaded touring. Enjoy:thumbsup:

P.S. Post some pics when you are done building it up.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a 06' Teramo frame I built up. My question..............the headset was already on it a Cane Creek S-3. I just bought a Chris King to replace it...........a 1 1/8" size. I assume that was the correct size and not a 1"? The S3 only comes in a 1 1/8" from what I could find so I assumed I would need a 1 1/8" CK.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

You are correct. It is a 1 & 1/8!

Juan


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks catdaddy!


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

I love my '05 Teramo.


----------



## sshakari (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got a Teramo not sure if its 05 or 04 and I prefer this bike to my others carbon and alum.


----------

